#  Vorstellungen >   Mischkollagenose oder so! >

## leonie60

Guten Abend, 
ich bin Leonie und hoffe, irgendjemand weiß Rat und Hilfe. 
Jeder hier hat wohl so einen Wunsch, aber es hilft wahrscheinlich schon, wenn mal darüber mit anderen Betroffenen reden kann! 
Also, ich bin 47, Mutter von 4 Kindern und auch schon 2x Oma. 
Seit vielen Jahren, ungefähr 12, habe ich Schmerzen. Es fing an mit dem Aufstehn, meine Füße waren am Morgen sehr ungelenkig, die Hände dick und Rückenschmerzen. Da ich eine Frohnatur bin, hab ich mir gesagt, reiss Dich zusammen , denk an die Kinder, keine Wehwehchen! Mit den Jahren nahm es zu, Schmerzatbletten geschluckt, mal gehumpelt und mal die Welt verflucht, aber weiter!
Ich hab immer gesagt, solange mein Mund noch geht ;-), hab ich nichts. Ging es mal ganz bescheiden, dann war ich bei meiner Ärztin, Blut "gespendet", Vorträge erhalten, -irgendwann kannst Du Dich nicht mehr anziehen, Du mußt zum Facharzt usw. Morbus Bechterev, "Rheuma", aber ich habe meine Ohren verschlossen.
Dann rutschte ich in eine handfeste Depri rein, wollte sogar aus dem Fenster springen, aber aus dem 1. Stock, bringt wahrscheinlich nicht viel. Jetzt kann ich darüber schmunzeln, aber ich will so was nicht noch mal erleben!
In dieser Zeit hat mir meine Familie sehr geholfen, vielen Dank!!!!
Dann im letzten Herbst Schwindelattacken, so das ich im Krankenhaus landete, sie haben nichts gefunden und da war ich dann wirklich der Meinung, ich bilde mir das alles nur ein, meine Schmerzen, dass ich die Treppe am Morgen runter gefallen war, das ich nicht mehr richtig laufen konnte, dass meine Oberschenkel zittern, meine Schwellungen an den Füßen und den Händen, mein Hüft-, Rücken-, HWS-, Kiefergelenkschmerzen usw.
Ich war wirklich richtig fertig, wir haben 2 Hunde, ich bin immer mit ihnen gelaufen, wandere gern, habe immer alles nach Hause getragen, beim hausbau und der Gartengestaltung geholfen und nun nur noch ein Frack? Meinen Enkel konnte ich nicht auf den Arm nehmen, da war dann der Punkt erreicht - ich hatte keine Lust mehr!
Dazu kam noch meine ständige Mattigkeit, manchmal bin ich so ko, dass es mir schwer fällt zu atmen, einfach nur alle!
Wieder war meine ganze Familie zur Stelle, die Kleinen bekam ich unter "Aufsicht", wehe ich wollte sie auf den Arm nehmen, wehe tat ich was im Garten, mit den Hunden gings auch nur noch unter "Aufsicht" raus, auch ja nicht zu weit, kein Hauhalt mehr - denk an Dich, wir brauchen Dich noch!
Ich glaube, jeder beneidet mich jetzt um meine Familie, aber könnt ihr euch vorstellen, wie das für mich war? Bis jetzt, mein Mann ist Fernfahrer, war ich der "Macher" bei uns und jetzt bin ich größtenteils auf meine Kinder angewiesen, langsam gewöhne ich mich daran, aber es fällt seeeehr schwer!
Im Frühjahr bin ich endlich wieder zum Facharzt, naja, sie wissen doch was sie haben, dazu kommt evt. noch Mischkollagenose, wieder Tabl. und gut!
Ich arbeite als Arzthelferin, ich humple durch die Praxis, habe Schmerzen beim Blutabnehmen, bin froh, wenn ich sitzen kann und muß den Pat. erklären, warum ich heute mal nicht so fröhlich bin.  
Zur Zeit geht es mir wieder sehr bescheiden, schlafen ist nur mit Schmerztbl. möglich, früh zur Praxis ein Alptraum, aber zu Hause möchte ich auch nicht bleiben, was kann ich machen :Huh?: ? 
Also, wenn ich das so lese, furchtbar, ich jammere, dabei geht es anderen bestimmt noch schlechter, aber ich glaube, ich hab so ein kleines Tief erreicht. 
Vielleicht geht es jemanden ähnlich und er ist schon aus dem Tief raus, wie kann ich meine Mattigkeit und Müdigkeit bekämpfen? Es kann doch nicht so weitergehen, 1h arbeiten und dann 3h ausruhen müssen! 
die völlig fertige Leonie :loser_3_cut:

----------


## lucy230279

Hallo Leonie, 
herzlich willkommen im Forum.
Bitte stell deine Frage nochmal im Forum Krankheiten oder Schulmedizin..hier wird sie wohl untergehn. 
Kannst den Text ja kopieren..wenn du nicht weiter kommst, sag Bescheid, dann helf ich dir :Smiley:

----------

